# New Barbie



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Mattel just announced a new barbie, it is the BYU cheerleader barbie. When you slide a ring on its finger the belly and hips start expanding.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

-_O- -_O- -_O- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -/|\- *OOO* -BaHa!- :rotfl: -_O- :rotfl: -BaHa!- :rotfl: 

AWESOME!!!! hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Not to be out done, the Utah Ute Barbie is also available. Pour beer in it and its feet go behind its ears.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Or the Max Hall doll - pour beer on it and it bad mouths your family.

Or the Runnin' Ute basketball player - Introduce it to your Jim Boylan doll and it punches the BYU basketball player doll, loses a bunch of games, and then transfers.

Or the Idaho Barbie. Put a ring on that one and her dad will bring you a half a beef and a sack of spuds.

or the UWN Barbie - Disagree with any extreme conservatism and it will whine about you being unAmerican, socialist natzi that wants to give all your guns, dogs, and first born children to the Government to take care of and nurture into a super generation of socialist dependents.

or the Utah Legislature Doll - Show it some lobbyist cash and it puts the State of Utah's feet behind its ears.

Or the Other Utah Legislator Doll - It gets naked with your underage barbie, but then pays your underage barbie hush money because nothing "really happened." :roll: 

Or the Governor Herbert Doll - Stand it up and it collapses because it has no spine.

Or the ReAl Salt Lake Doll - Its there, but does anyone really care?

Or the Utah Trophy Buck/Bull Doll - You can buy one from a private land owner for $20,000, or wait for 15 years trying to get points to get your own.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

-*|*- -()/>- -*|*-


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! GaryFish just needed his pump primed - nice job humpyflyguy! Talk about a geyser! -_O- :rotfl: :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Those are awesome Gary! :lol: 


And of course, how could we forget the Davis County School teacher doll......Don't let your students around this one...


----------

